# pieces of me



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi, i should have introduced myself closer to time i joined up however, it doesnt even seem like i joined up at all so please excuse my lack of punctuallity...
Im a sixteen year old girl who comes from a long family history of anxiety disorders and depression. the common saying in my family is,"oh your so lucky to be the stable one, a little forgetful and hormonal but stable"
boy were they wrong, i think it took so long for any one to take me to a doctor because everyone told me(and relied on me to be) the 'normal one.' Well as it turned out they were very wrong after a night i perfer not to discuss my siser got out of bed(which she hadnt done for literally weeks) and drove me to a doctor.

Two weeks later i have been told i have Dissociative Identity Disorder(mulitiple personality disorder) and DP.

nice surprise ha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

what is Dissociative Identity Disorder like?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Well they tell me its different for everyone but for me its like filling in for a job you have no training for, if that makes sence... i find prople generally all have very different opinions of me and i dont know how they came to that assumption, i am often very shocked sometimes even ashamed or proud by the things i have said or done in moments i cant remember, i have 'very developed skills' in poetry but i can never remember writing them and i walk around with constant deja vu only having snapshots of my past that are triggered by certain things... the worst is on my bad DP and DR days i feel as though i am trapped inside my head with four other pieces of me who i cant escape.

but then again this is just my opinion in this head scape so maybe ill try to edit this later....


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

although i might add my case is mild, i dont suffer from serve black outs and have never hurt anyone or done anything dangerous. Also my 'pieces' are all different bits of me rather than seperate identities.

so dont be alarmed am not an "Identity" hollywood type character :?


----------

